# Special What is it ??



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 7, 2013)

Well it looks to me like a coffee splash with an arrangement of dust specks underneath it.

... am I warm??


----------



## GDAD (Oct 7, 2013)

Blankity, blank?:doh:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2013)

Ohhh B......!!!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

_It's a potato going to seed, maybe a Desiree_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr Potato Head !!


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2013)

Ohh Bugger  first off 

Thought it looked like some kind of worm but then thats me !!!layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 8, 2013)

Kind of looks like a fat bald guy chewing spaghetti ...


----------



## Michael. (Oct 8, 2013)

Could be a relative of one of our 'Spuds' ?



.


----------

